# /dev/md0: superblock gone after baselayout update

## pactoo

Hello,

the topic sais it all. I am not sure wether this is coincidental or related to the update of baselayout, but since that update [i]mdadm[/i] cannot resemble my raid5 array any more. Superblock is gone.  

Haven't tried  reverting to old baselayout again so far, wanted to hear some other experiences first. Though I am a bit in panic...

----------

## pactoo

While booting an info message appears, stating that no device listed in conf file were found. The issue seems to be, that after update of baselayout, the array is actually to be started before the modules defined in modules.autoload are loaded.

As on command line, a simple mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 works fine.

----------

## toofastforyahuh

This bugged me, too.

I filed a bug report, since I didn't see any recent ones on bugzilla.

#144017

----------

## pactoo

Thanks

----------

## UberLord

Try this patch

http://dev.gentoo.org/~uberlord/baselayout/rc.patch

----------

## andmag

Hi!

I haven't tried to apply the patch, but i have some additional information since I have experience a similar (or the same) problem, after updating the baselayout. It seems that the source of my problem is that the md0 device node hasn't been created when checkfs is run, resulting in the same error message. Indeed, there are no md* at all in /dev. The md kernel module is loaded. Logging in and issuing the following commands gets my raid up and running:

```
>cd /dev

>MAKEDEV md

>raidstart /dev/md0

>mount /dev/md0

```

Will the patch help? Or is the problem somewhere else? udev?

/Andreas

----------

## wizkid

I'm having the same issue with md0.  

The new baselayout has been major headaches for me!!

I put a hack in to get around it, but I'm having strange issues with /dev/hdc3 also.  It's gone during fsck (Straight ide partition), but after you log into the console, it's there and happily accessable.  The only one that isn't happy is me!

----------

## photomaskman

 *Quote:*   

> Code:
> 
> >cd /dev
> 
> >MAKEDEV md
> ...

 

I also had to do this same thing to get my raid working.

----------

## toofastforyahuh

I also replied back to the bug report.  The patch does work for me at least.   :Smile: 

----------

## wizkid

I had some space laying around in a vg, so I reinstalled a new root partition in that.  Copied over the relevent config files, and a new kernel build.

It's happy now.  Boots like a champ.  Latest baselayout, etc.

Now I have an old 20Gb partition laying around.  Kinda bytes, but....

  Not everyone will have that option no doubt.  But I suspect root wasn't playing well on the reiserfs partition.

   Rich

----------

## pactoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Try this patch
> 
> 

 

Works for me, too

----------

## Martin.Kirst

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Try this patch
> 
> http://dev.gentoo.org/~uberlord/baselayout/rc.patch

 

Same problem after updating base layout ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

But luckily the patch works for me, too   :Very Happy: 

----------

## aiki2

hi, I had these same problems but appling the patch didn' t solve it.

I keep getting these messages:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bread: Cannot read the block (2): (Invalid argument).
> 
> Reiserfs_open: bread failed reading block 2
> ...

 

I enter my root password and run:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
> 
> 

 

And I get a message that md0 was initiated with 4 devices. Type "exit" and boot proccess continue without problems...

where is the problem?

Don't know if a apply the patch correctly. Is this the right way?:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ftp / # patch -p0 < rc.patch
> 
> 

 

After coping rc.patch on /sbin

what I'm doing wrong?

thx in advance...

----------

## aiki2

ok, put all modules related with RAID in the kernel and now is working. sorry about this

----------

